# Refusing to get off my shoulder



## Madeline410 (Jul 13, 2012)

My Lex loves to hang out on my shoulder, but most times I cannot get her to step off! She dodges my hand and runs down my back or to my other shoulder, or she'll just lay her head flat down so I can't (gently) force her to step up, or she will even bite me. She is a VERY sweet bird, so this is unlike her, but it has to stop. I look like a crazy person trying to get her off of me when she needs to go into her cage. Please help!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

willow does this to me. i run her down my back and have to cup her to get her in the cage. she's terrible. i haven't found a solution. lol.


----------



## LucyPie (Sep 18, 2012)

Aw, well at least that's a little flattering 

Is she biting hard or just sort of nipping? My Lucy resists, but I "quick-swoop" her anyway. I may still encounter a nibble, but once I've got her, I've got her.


----------



## Bailey's Mum (Sep 18, 2012)

We sometimes get this too. I find a bit of food bribery helps. Just a nice tasty seed to encourage him onto my hand and while he's munching in he goes 
I've taught him the step up command too which helps lots, especially as he knows he gets a reward - either a treat or a fuss


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

Monte does it mostly with my husband, but he doesn't do it often. I told my husband to be firm rather than let him be in charge. I don't know if he just doesn't want to get off, or if my husband tries in a way Monte doesn't like. Monte will occasionally do it to me, but I just go in and make him step up. He'll let me know he's cranky about it, but at least he knows he must do what Mummy says!!


----------



## Patp (Jul 24, 2012)

Achilles does that to me sometimes, I just put my back against the wall or lean all the way back on the couch so he has nowhere to run then I put my finger to his chest and it's greeted with a bite or 2 and sometimes a hiss but then he hops right on, very wierd lol


----------



## SunnyNShandy (May 24, 2012)

Shandy hides in the middle of my back where I can't reach! It is pretty funny... Made me late for work today in fact...but my 2 dont bite and will eventually let me get them. It's been fun to learn how to get one in the cage and then the other without #1 getting back on my arms!


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2012)

My new bird I just got about 3 days ago is doing this. It's super glued to my shoulder. It has quickly learned to start avoiding my finger because it's worried that means I'm going to be putting it back on the cage. I can't help but feel sorry for it =(


----------



## LucyPie (Sep 18, 2012)

OMG Juliet. The birdy in your avatar and sig is soo cute *-*

And I agree with Patp. It's a good strategy. Bending over in funny ways also works. Give them no place to go but your hand/the cage!


----------



## Madeline410 (Jul 13, 2012)

You guys would laugh pretty hard if you saw the ways I bend over to try to get her to hop off! I'm glad I'm not alone here, but I wish there was an easy answer. She usually just nips, but has bitten hard once or twice. Not enough to break the skin, but much harder than her normal nip.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

They normally do that when they are trying to say no because she really really likes your shoulder. It might be good to see if you can't get her to hang out on a playgym or something. That might make it easier.


----------

